# Come Fly With Me



## philhaney (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Gang,

Theater-wise, I've been the Flyman for the Pageant of the Masters in Laguna Beach for the last 22 years (we only have one flyman, and I'm it). I also do lights, sound, and A/V at church.

Non-theater-wise, I like Harry Potter, sci-fi, magic, video production, and I'm a fair computer programmer to boot (no pun intended).

-Phil

"Quini, quidi, quici" - I came, I saw, I played a little quidditch.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome, philhaney. Do you have a traditional counterweight fly system? As I understand it, your venue is an outdoor amphitheater, so I'm curious how wind affects your operation? Outdoors, backdrops become sails really quickly.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/philhaney.html


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually, our stage is inside a building. It's the audience that sits outdoors.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 19, 2008)

So you have one of them "magic window" proscenia that prevent wind from entering the stagehouse?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome Phil!

Any votes on who from Pageantland will join next?


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 20, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> So you have one of them "magic window" proscenia that prevent wind from entering the stagehouse?



Actually, we call it the Weather Door. It's right on the upstage edge of the proscenium, right where you would normally find a fire curtain. Its essentially a plywood wall that we fly in when we want to keep the weather out or project a movie on the stage building.


----------



## philhaney (Aug 20, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, philhaney. Do you have a traditional counterweight fly system? As I understand it, your venue is an outdoor amphitheater, so I'm curious how wind affects your operation? Outdoors, backdrops become sails really quickly.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/philhaney.html



When I first started, we were essentially a hemp house. We had a traditional pinrail (if you didn't count the fact that it was a pipe and the pins were bolts) with double or triple reduction blocks running between the pinrail and the clew for each lineset.

My boss at the time, Carl Calloway, devised a system of keeping the lines from twisting. When I have the time (and can figure out how) I'll post a drawing of it.

Since then we have upgraded to a counterweight fly system.

An as *cdub260* has mentioned, the stage is in a building but the audience sits outside.

-Phil

"Quini, quidi, quici" - I came, I saw, I played a little quidditch.


----------

